# My first floor loom project



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

I brought the 22" Leclerc floor loom home with me and started weaving classes two weeks ago. The first week was spent making sure it was together properly, tightening everything from the cross-country move, and getting the warp ready. I also had a lesson on all the parts and accessories that I got with the loom. The second class I was able to get the warp finished and started weaving the sample project. 

Here are a few pictures - the first one is the loom, the next one is the finished sampler. It started out as a balanced weave project but once I got the loom home I retied the harnesses and tried different things. I don't know why it puckered like that but I assume it's because I pulled the selvedges too tight. I also realized pretty quick that I was not reading the pattern drafts correctly so I hope she covers that soon.

The next picture is of the project I have on that loom now. It's a scarf that originally started out on the rigid heddle loom but that didn't work out well so I cut it off. I have 103 ends on here and it took about 3 hours to put on this floor loom because it was just individual strings and not a real wound warp. It's also not going to be as long as originally planned so I don't know what it will look like when it's finished. The warp yarn is a hand spun, hand dyed blend of Mohair and Merino and the color is Neptune. I think the weft is a rayon blend but I don't remember. Because of my draft ignorance, I'm just using a plain weave for the pattern. I need to have this floor loom project finished by the time I go to class on Tuesday because she has something else for me to work on then. Also, I didn't do a sample of this blue scarf so I don't know what will happen when I take it off and wet finish. It could end up being a doll scarf 

The last picture is the same type yarn on the rigid heddle loom - I'm trying again. So far I've rewarped that project 4 times but I think I finally have it right. 

I think the whole process of weaving, from deciding on the yarn and project, to warping and tying the loom, is the most relaxing and meditative thing I've ever done.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

These are beautiful, Feather!

I need to get these Spanish moss slings finished, then I'd like to make a saddle blanket for Paul, then a coat like Frazzle's, then some rugs, by then, I might have enough yarn spun up to make something from handspun.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Beautiful!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Wow! The scarf is gorgeous; love the blues!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I keep coming back and looking at your scarf. I jut Love the colors and the way they all blend, then stand out.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

lovely! what an accomplishment!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I thought I commented on this thread but I guess not. Love your projects. I used to have a dress that was sort of the colors of your placemats/towels. Im not sure if that is a golden yellow or what I would call tobacco. My dress what teal/turquoise and tobacco in wide stripes and IWork it to threads. Loved that dress. You have done really well in your class. What is next?


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I love those blues especially! 

I have a bit more wool to weave off the loom then in plan to try cotton ... A little less forgiving I think but hey, it's time!

How do you prefer to warp, Fearherbottoms? I go back to front but that's cause I have a sectional warp beam. I used front to back on my other loom.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Thank you all for the nice comments. I am just learning but I feel pretty good about what I've done so far. This blue scarf was my first floor loom project, but I've only done a couple projects on the rigid heddle loom, so I'm really new. All my weaving so far, except for the practice on the two color sampler, has been plain weave so there's not much to it yet.

Here are a few more pictures. The first one is of the blue scarf off the loom. I still have to twist the fringe on the ends, but that's it. I should have taken a closer pic, this one doesn't show the varigated colors as well. I did find out that the weft yarn was a turquoise alpaca. The same warp is on the rigid heddle loom, and I was going to use the same weft, but the second picture is of some multi colored mohair that my weaving instructor had. I'm going to use that and I think it will be interesting. I'll use a plain weave and I'll post a pic when it's finished. It may be a while because the next project is another for the floor loom.

The third picture is my next floor loom project. It's alpaca and it's going to be a shawl for my mother-in-law. I wanted to make her something she could wear to church and I think an alpaca shawl will be pretty and warm. I'm going to use a different pattern than plain weave but haven't decided what yet. It will probably be some type of twill.

The next picture is of a large gray piece of cloth I bought at the thrift store. It appears to be mostly wool and I really bought it to study the weaving. However, to celebrate Earth Day next month, our guild is having a thing where we bring something we have made that has been recycled. With the help of my weaving instructor, after my next class, this will be a ruana.

The last picture is of an inkle loom that I have that I'm fixin' to list in the barter board for sale - or trade for some weaving supplies. I'm asking $50 with shipping in the states included in that price. It's 31 1/2" long from end to end and 27" from end peg to end peg.

MLF, I wonder how one weaves with Spanish Moss. It seems like it would break easily. Does it?

And frazzle, I am learning to warp front to back. With this floor loom there was a raddle but my instructor doesn't use one so I'm not learning that way. I may look into that after I get the big loom here. Have you tried front to back?

Thank you all again for your encouragement.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

That mohair will be beautiful! Love the colours. And the blanket is perfect for a ruana, can't wait to see that!

I've warped both ways - when I didn't have a sectional warp beam, I went front to back. There are some really neat tricks you can use to make warping easier - when you have time, look up something called a warping valet. It helps hold tension on your warp for you as you wind on.

You are doing great work!


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

frazzle, I looked up those warping valet's. They look pretty interesting but not something I could set up here in this rental. Maybe if/when we get another place I can have an area to work with for something like that.

Today I'm going to try to finish getting the last of my books in the database so I can offer them for sale and then I can get started warping the alpaca shawl. I have to have it completed by the end of the month and that's not very long - especially if I don't get started.


----------

